# Giphy Integration



## Gizmo (6/3/16)

Find Gifs you want easily and quickly to input them into the forum. Just click on the multicolored page on your messaging bar on the far right side.

Type in the search bar what you looking for. Select one and bam!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Nightwalker (6/3/16)

Brilliant. But on phone. Far right bottom, more options, colour icon


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/16)

Cat on the forum.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo (6/3/16)

Works super on my phone.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nightwalker (6/3/16)




----------



## kimbo (6/3/16)

@Gizmo is there some way to switch .gif off or something. Not all of us are on uncapped and it will eat your cap like crazy. Just to open a thread and read it will kill some ppl.


----------



## kimbo (6/3/16)

kimbo said:


> @Gizmo is there some way to switch .gif off or something. Not all of us are on uncapped and it will eat your cap like crazy. Just to open a thread and read it will kill some ppl.


No worry found this for FF

i found a couple different ways this can be done.

1. this firefox addon, Toggle animated GIFs, seems to work pretty good. ctrl+m toggles the animations on and off.

2. if you don't want to install an addon, you can go to your browser configuration file. type _about:config_ in the address bar and find the entry _image.animation_mode_. double click it and set its value to _none_. this should disable all GIF animations

https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1029412

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (6/3/16)

kimbo said:


> @Gizmo is there some way to switch .gif off or something. Not all of us are on uncapped and it will eat your cap like crazy. Just to open a thread and read it will kill some ppl.



Unfortunately not bud  Average size of a gif image is 1.3MB the average size of the images off our forum taken straight from a smart phone and not resized is around 1.6MB which is in most cases.

This is straight off Kraken.io who optimizes all of our images.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/3/16)




----------



## kimbo (6/3/16)

kimbo said:


> 2. if you don't want to install an addon, you can go to your browser configuration file. type _about:config_ in the address bar and find the entry _image.animation_mode_. double click it and set its value to _none_. this should disable all GIF animations


 This works very nice in FF @Gizmo 


Gizmo said:


> Unfortunately not bud  Average size of a gif image is 1.3MB the average size of the images off our forum taken straight from a smart phone and not resized is around 1.6MB which is in most cases.
> 
> This is straight off Kraken.io who optimizes all of our images.
> 
> View attachment 47407


No problem. I am on an uncapped line, but i just thought the ppl that have to look at the cap will think twice, i mean just to open this thread will be about 7meg

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gizmo (6/3/16)

kimbo said:


> This works very nice in FF @Gizmo
> 
> No problem. I am on an uncapped line, but i just thought the ppl that have to look at the cap will think twice, i mean just to open this thread will be about 7meg



Perfectly understandable @kimbo


----------



## rogue zombie (6/3/16)

Hmmm... interesting

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (6/3/16)




----------



## capetocuba (6/3/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (7/3/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------

